# Check or change your furnace filter!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,

just a friendly reminder. If you haven't checked or changed your furnace filter recently, *DO SO*. I didn't think it had been that long since I changed mine but apparently it had been. I use a 16x25x4" so it's not the cheap $2 blue one you can get. They run about $30 so I like to get good use out of them but this time I pushed it a little too far.

It's been VERY dry in here lately so I decided to install a new whole house humidifier. Upon getting ready to install the humidifier I opened up the case that holds the filter and was shocked when I saw how dirty it was! They aren't cheap but I think I'll replace it a little more often from now on. 

A clean filter makes for a more efficient furnace and longer blower life.

Take care.

John


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...always wondered how someone could rack up 13,000+ posts...now I know....


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes John, thanks for the reminder. But, I haven't even turned on my furnace in two months! :lol:


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...always wondered how someone could rack up 13,000+ posts...now I know....


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> Yes John, thanks for the reminder. But, I haven't even turned on my furnace in two months! :lol:


OK then just for you, clean your ash dump. Or in other words, GET YOUR ASH OUTTA THERE! :lol:

Mitch,
I spend a lot of time in this particular forum because that's what I do. I'm a home improvement contractor. I spend most of my time fixing things and upgrading peoples homes. Rarely do I ever hire anything out for my own home. If it needs doing, I do it myself. I just figured a quick reminder may save someone out there an expensive service call.

Oh yeah as far as having 13K posts. It also helps that I've been a member for almost nine years.

John


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That would explain that post then...I must admit..it caught my interest enough to make me look!

Thanks..

Mitch


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I check every year and still don't have one (filter)!!!!!


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

A reminder that those cheap filter do not clean the air you breathe. They are only good enough to clean large particles to protect the equipment, the motor in other words. 

I usually get the 3M red- 1000, they do a real good job. I also run a electrostatic cleaner at the same time. 

Jaz


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...always wondered how someone could rack up 13,000+ posts...now I know....


Yup

John has posted a lot of good advice on M-S. He has also helped alot of members get things fixed out of his own good heart.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

multibeard said:


> Yup
> 
> John has posted a lot of good advice on M-S. He has also helped alot of members get things fixed out of his own good heart.


 
John has been a great friend over the short time I have known him. He heard I had severely injured my left hand and he delivered 1.5 FULL cord of seasoned ash, cut, split AND delivered and never asked for one thing in return! Good, kind-hearted people are not such a common occurance anymore.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Good reminder. 

With all the work we've been doing at Renee's house, with the construction, drywall dust, etc, we've been changing and/or cleaning her filters on a regular basis just to keep them working well in such a dirt dusty environment.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

John you probably saved someone a service call but good advise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks guys.

I hate having to ask for help. But I figure that it doesn't hurt to make deposits into the "Karma Bank" whenever I can. That way if I ever do need some assistance, maybe my balance with be enough to cover a withdrawal or two. 

John


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I just picked up a 2-3 pak's of filters and plan on changing mine tonight. 
Between air and heat they get dirty. I will turn on the humidifier too. 

Thanks JP!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

No problem!

Glad to see that my suggestion worked. 

Furnace filters are one of those things that many people never think about and they're a quick and easy change if you just think about it. That's why I started this thread. By the way, when is the last time you changed the battery in your smoke detector? 

John


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hummm Smoke detector batteries.

Reminds me of the burn I got on my leg because I put the OLD 9 volt smoke detector battery in my pocket. Shorted out on my knife and got hot enough to burn my leg. I also think that it screwed up the temper in my Ulster barlow knife.

Even a DEAD 9 volt will have enough life left in it to make a pretty good hand warmer. Just tape some wire across the connections and it will get hot. Just be careful so you do not get burnt like I did.


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

I just wish mine were a little cheaper $50 at the depot


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Direwolf said:


> I just wish mine were a little cheaper $50 at the depot


 OUCH!

I get mine at the Depot but they're only $30. I actually have an electronic air cleaner but it wasn't working when I moved in. I took the thing in for repair and I think it cost about $150 if I'm not mistaken. It worked OK for a few years but just didn't seem to be doing the job anymore about three years ago. I found that they make the 16x25x4 filters that slide right into the unit in place of the dual cells that normally go in there. I just turned the power off to the unit and replaced it with the disposable one. It does a pretty good job even though it's a little pricey.

I'd like to be able to rely on just an electronic one but they're very pricey and I'm not sure that they work as well as a replaceable media type. 

John


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

jpollman said:


> I'd like to be able to rely on just an electronic one but they're very pricey and I'm not sure that they work as well as a replaceable media type.
> 
> John


Oh they do John, for all of about a week. The problem with EAC's is their efficiency continually drops as dust and dirt accumulates on the cells. Unless you plan on cleaning them on a very regular and frequent basis, you are doing the right thing.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah that's the problem. Unless you continually clean them they're not efficient at all.

John


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

multibeard said:


> Hummm Smoke detector batteries.
> 
> Reminds me of the burn I got on my leg because I put the OLD 9 volt smoke detector battery in my pocket. Shorted out on my knife and got hot enough to burn my leg. I also think that it screwed up the temper in my Ulster barlow knife.
> 
> Even a DEAD 9 volt will have enough life left in it to make a pretty good hand warmer. Just tape some wire across the connections and it will get hot. Just be careful so you do not get burnt like I did.


 
You have to watch out for those pennies too. They will get your pocket smoking. It took a couple of seconds for me to figure out that wierd feeling on my leg was from the hot penny.:yikes::yikes:


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I use a sharpie and write the install date on the filer edge and on a small piece of masking tape when putting new batteries in the smoke detectors.
you could also put in on your calendar to check in 3 months (filter). 

usually 3 to 6 months on filter and annually on smokes.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jpollman said:


> OUCH!
> 
> I get mine at the Depot but they're only $30. I actually have an electronic air cleaner but it wasn't working when I moved in. I took the thing in for repair and I think it cost about $150 if I'm not mistaken. It worked OK for a few years but just didn't seem to be doing the job anymore about three years ago. I found that they make the 16x25x4 filters that slide right into the unit in place of the dual cells that normally go in there. I just turned the power off to the unit and replaced it with the disposable one. It does a pretty good job even though it's a little pricey.
> 
> ...


Did the same thing for my Mom's furnace, the electronic filter didnt seem to get job done, as you mentioned 16x25x4 filter slips right in! She's got A/C too so usually change it every six months. Mine's got a 18x24x1, I buy the better white, linen type filters, it gets a new one every first of the month while the heats on. On smoke/CO detector batteries; I bought a $1.99 battery checker from ACO, I've found that using the good alkaline batteries I only need to change them once a year!


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Great advice John as usual. The number one cause of heat exchanger failure is over heating/ over firing of the furnace. Causes are dirty filters, fan failure, over sizing equipment and improper setup after installation.

If anyone has a SpaceGuard model 2400 air cleaner, I have a replacement media (No. 401) for it. I'll never use it. Had it for stock when I ran service.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up John. I replaced my furnace filter the other day after reading this post. Not only was it filthy, it was also in backwards. Good to go for a little while now.
Jim


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

good point,

I bought my house 4 yrs back and it had an "electrostatic filter" must have been in fashion back when pam anderson had huge ones.
anyway, I put in an inch thick 16x25x1 from menards, 99 cents merv 6 or 7 I think,
more the merv rating better the filtration but less is the air flow,
Menards has excellent filters at the best price.
the 16x25x4 is about $23 on sale, and this time of the they have buy 1 and get one inch think filter free, I usually buy couple of boxes. cost me 99cents a merv 6 filter, compared to homedepot/lowes of about $7 to $11.

my fan blower fins were FILTHY, the hvac guy took it outside and hosed it down and then cleaned with a brush! made huge difference in air flow.

he told me "never run it without a filter"

stay warm out there!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

We use the cheap brand Filters, we go through them too fast for me to spend $ 30 on ONE. I change our Filter every Month, we burn with Corn though.

Maybe when they go on Sale I will get some.... also need a Humidifier


----------

